

Are you older than your boss? - psogle
http://www.focus.com/images/view/10051/

======
gte910h
That infographic accomplished the unenviable task of making me want pie charts
for some of the tables.

------
ruang
I would just do something they can't do and at some point, I'll be able to get
a higher salary or start something on my own. Otherwise, you're in the wrong
field.

